# SEEDY CANDICE



## NorthernWinos (Sep 9, 2006)

Yesterday I picked a few vines...much to my surprise the Candice vine had many small clusters of grapes, big fat and juicy ...BUT...each grape has one big seed in it...

Thought they were suppose to be seedless...??? 

Might it be because I only have one Candice vine and the other vines are all seeded varieties???

Just curious...this vine is way out of our zone, but by laying it down it has survived 2 winters, and had many blossoms this spring...thought of pulling it out, but will let it live and see if it can survive an other winter.... just got a colander of fruit, but a very good eating grape....


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2006)

NW,
Maybe this was a strange year for seedless grapes. I double checked the catalogs and they do describe Canadice as a totally seedless variety. I also sampled a few Glenora black seedless grapes last weekend at my sister's place. Each one had two to three seeds in it. Maybe when they are young plants they have seeds??? Again your grapes look outstanding! Wish I was there to share them with you.


----------

